

Turkish bank lets you send money to friends through Facebook - pinarsezer
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=tr&u=http://www.denizbank.com/acikdeniz/facebook-bankaciligi

======
makmanalp
About 8-10 years ago, another Turkish bank, Garanti, offered sms based money
sending when the sms craze was at its height.

It would send you a one-time random code that you could enter at any ATM,
along with your and the sender's phone numbers and the known amount (which
would not be in the SMS you got as the receiver).

The sender would have to sms a service number like "3434" with the receiver
phone number, the amount, and a special pre-determined pin. Whenever the
amount was sent and accepted, the sender got confirmation SMSes, so they could
notice and contest this in the off chance of fraud. Also, there was a daily
limit to the amount that could be sent this way, only increasable online or
over the phone after identity checks.

All in all, not bad. Could be abused under very lucky circumstances (eg. phone
got stolen and was storing sent SMSes, which was not the default during those
days when phone memory was limited. And then the thief would have to get
another stolen phone to retrieve the money so as to not give out their
identity, and would have to do so under a security camera'd ATM), but not a
super high chance and no super high risk.

This saved me tons of times when I would have been stranded as a teenager but
managed to call my parents. Or, later on, when I had my phone but had
misplaced my card.

------
oemera
Turkey is very interesting in such things. I live in Germany and my parents
live in Turkey. No bank in Germany would even think about such things but in I
can't shake off the feeling that they just do it. Another cool thing my
cousins told me is that they can send each other cash from mobile phone to
mobile phone. Say I don't have money on my prepaid card and my friends have
enough and don't use it, they just can send couple of bucks to my phone.

I mean I don't use a prepaid card but I think it is awesome! As a student this
is a great option!

I hope we see more of this kind of rule breaking things from around the world.
Sometimes it feels like the people in the world are getting more and more
afraid of change which breaks "common rules". Money transferring is one such
crazy issue.

~~~
diminish
In a similar note, Africa; (especially Kenya) have wonderful services with
mobile payments, SMS services and Facebook too.

------
adambyrtek
Similar service is offered by a Polish bank Alior Sync:
[http://static.sync.pl/attachment/jak_zlecic_przelew_na_fb.pd...](http://static.sync.pl/attachment/jak_zlecic_przelew_na_fb.pdf)

When it comes to banking, I prefer to stay away from the cutting edge.

~~~
ozgune
It seems like they had their "Facebook branch" open for ten months now. I
wonder if they had any security issues.

Either way, it's cool seeing kids withdraw cash from ATMs by typing in their
SMS PIN numbers. Kind of makes you feel young, and old.

~~~
adambyrtek
My favorite modern banking feature is instant SMS notifications about credit
card charges. It's cool to immediately see the confirmation on a phone after
you type PIN into a terminal. It's even better for online purchases, when you
often don't know whether the payment went through or not (and why).

~~~
zalew
not so cutting edge, inteligo has had it for like 10 years or sth.

~~~
adambyrtek
I'm not saying it's something special, just an example of useful application
of SMS in banking.

------
_djo_
South Africa's FNB also lets you send money to others and buy cellular
airtime, SMS and data bundles via Facebook, so this bank's claim to being the
first seems doubtful.

As an aside, FNB was recently given the Most Innovative Bank of 2012 award at
the BAI-Finacle Global Banking Innovation Awards in DC. It's pay-off for a big
investment they've made over the past few years to adopt new technology and
mediums for banking. [0]

A friend and former colleague works there, so I'm pleased to see them doing
well.

[0]<https://www.fnb.co.za/news/archive/2012/20121010FNBsDNA.html>

~~~
ozgung
Actually this FB branch was announced in January. It's not news.

~~~
_djo_
Fair enough, though when did it actually go live?

------
muppetman
This is the same in New Zealand. ASBBank lets you send money to your Facebook
friends from their mobile app.

------
drharris
I sense a new iteration of the "I'm stranded in London after being mugged"
scam.

------
jaybna
I have a friend with a terrible hash habit. He will be so thrilled...

